# Dubai Silicon Oasis



## kasiraaman (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello All:
i recenty moved to dubai and i am put up in dubai silicon oasis due to its proximity to my office... anyone else in this forum living here ?

Cheers !


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes What do you Need to know ?


----------



## yasserayed (Aug 12, 2012)

Me too, home and office at DSO even my daughter's school.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice gaff, been living there about 18 months. 

If I could get a job there it'd be perfect.


----------

